# I can't print with IMac to Canon D480 Printer



## rc1945 (Aug 22, 2009)

I have 2 new I-Mac computers set up on a home network. I have my new Canon D480 Multifunction printer connected to one of the Macs ("Mac #1) by USB and it prints perfectly with the driver recommended in the printer manual downloaded from the Canon site.  I have Printer sharing turned on.  The printer's name on Mac #1 is Canon D460-490 (UFRII LT) which is the name that was automatically given to the printer when I downloaded the drivers and installed them.

However I am unable to print to the printer from the second new Mac ("Mac #2") although I have downloaded the same printer driver and have added the printer on Mac #2.   The printer's name on Mac #2 is Canon D460-490 (UFRII LT) @ Mac #1.   I go through the motions of File, Print, but nothing happens. 

Does anyone have an answer?

Thank you,
R.C.


----------



## MisterMe (Aug 22, 2009)

With certain notable exceptions, you cannot use a USB driver with a networked printer. If one exists, then you must use a *CUPS* driver from the Linux Foundation's OpenPrinting Project or from the *Gutenprint* bundle. Unfortunately, neither source supports the Canon imageCLASS D480. You may attempt to use the *CUPS* driver for a different imageCLASS.

Your Finder _Help_ menu explains how to setup the Mac to which the printer is connected as a print server. Your remote Mac will communicate with the local Mac using the LaserWriter (generic PostScript) print driver.


----------



## rc1945 (Aug 23, 2009)

Thank you very much for your answer.  It saves me from many more frustrating attempts to make this work.

I will follow your directions and look in the Finder Help menu.

Best regards,
R.C.


----------

